# Attention Rogers Internet users!!!!!



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

WTF? 

Hysterical... Awesome post - Top notch! ;-)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It was a picture of some feces. He forgot which of his alter egos he was using at the time.


----------

